# CNC lathe



## Karl_T (Oct 29, 2019)

Sure am glad I got the vectrax mill running. Another project just followed me home


----------



## kb58 (Oct 29, 2019)

Okay.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOH, FUN !


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 29, 2019)

The interest here is custom barrels. this machine can do the profile and chambering etc.

Then move the part to the vectrax with 4rth axis to do all the custom cuts. really dreamed about a lathe with live tooling and milling options, but we'll never see one in our price range. 

The prayer of the moment is this *** nuc control runs well enough that a control refit is not required right away.

I'd share the purchase price, but somebody might call the sheriff on me


----------



## rgray (Oct 31, 2019)

That must be a mid 90's machine? The control looks just like the one on my 93 mill (mf-m6).
Should be a good one. 
Looks like it's much faster than my 83 Mori.
That auction site has so much great stuff from Minnesota. Makes me wish I lived closer.

I was drooling over that Matsuura 11 palet horizontal mill that sold for $2010. 
Don't have room for it and the expense to tool up would have been scary, but that machine would have been fun.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 31, 2019)

It's a '94. Found out only one man, the original owner, has ever run the machine. Good news for us.

If moving it don't kill it, the machine should treat us well for years. Tuesday is moving day.

Yep, big old CNCs go for scrap iron prices. The key is finding one that hasn't been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds like you found a unicorn machine.  Those are rare.


----------

